# My life is the movie Cyrus



## inknots (Jan 24, 2012)

My wife and her son from a previous marriage have a relationship that I can only describe as it's out of a movie, namely Cyrus.

Instead of having the normal mother/son relationship, they act as if they're married which leaves me and my child alienated. Now, we have two factions in the house and I don't know how to bring them back together.

Everything seems to revolve around her son, so-much-so that my daughter was left feeling, "as if he were something valuable and I something you just toss away." The issue is that I noticed this as well and feel very much the same way.

When I spoke to her about making my daughter and I more of a priority, she turned to me and said, "I'm not your mother."

Needless to say, she and I have been separated for almost a year, and even though we're trying to reconcile, it seems that the issue has grown worse. Recently, she accused me of acting like I don't want to be around him because I scolded him for constantly cutting into our conversations. He constantly is in need of attention and will quickly resort to the negative sort if he feels that he's not getting enough, often times physically hitting me or making strange noises or repeating things over and over.

The final straw happened the other day while I was over visiting. I guess the chemistry between my wife and I was pretty obvious and even he commented that he thought we were gonna "do it". After he went to for awhile, my wife and I were getting intimate and lo-and-behold there was a knock on the door. He started whining and said that he couldn't sleep. We told him to go back to bed but it was too late, the moment was gone.

Maybe I should point out that he's almost 12.

HELP!! What do I do??


----------



## readyforbaby76 (Jan 13, 2012)

Talk to your wife, the two of you need to be a united front/a team on this.
Its you two (THE ADULTS) that parent BOTH of your children.
You are both parents to both of these children. 
If you can't get her to agree to be on the same page with you as far as how to parent BOTH of them (the same way) then maybe you guys should seek counseling.

The son needs to see BOTH of you as parents, not just her, and your daughter needs to see BOTH of you are parents, not just you.
The parental UNIT needs to be one.

The kids are the kids, one group in the house. Am i making sense? i hope so.


----------

